# Finishing Drywall Joints Above Ceilings



## SLP (May 19, 2015)

<P><P>&lt;P&gt;Does anybody ever skip taping&amp;nbsp;&amp;amp; mudding unexposed drywall joints to save time and money? Say above a drop ceiling or in a utility room?&lt;/P&gt;</P></P>
<P><P>&lt;P&gt;&lt;IMG class=inlineimg border=0 alt=0 src="http://www.drywalltalk.com/images/forums/smilies/jester.gif" smilieid="70"&gt;&lt;/P&gt;</P></P>


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Yes. Unless It's a fire wall that needs to be fire taped. 


This is a strange question for an Architect to ask!:blink:


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

If a tree falls in the woods and no one is there to see.......does it fall?


----------



## SLP (May 19, 2015)

US Gypsum states that "all" joints are to be taped and mudded-I've never seen exclusions listed when you don't have to finish joints. Has anybody?

Drywall at fire walls is not the only partitions that need to be completely finished. 

Unfinished drywall joints permit air, sound, moisture, smells, water, insects, germs to migrate thru walls. Maybe someone located at a desk near the Men's Toilet Room doesn't want to be personnally involved with the users of that facility.

And seeing how cost estimates include finishing the entire wall, it cheats the owner too, doesn't it?


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Well im a dirty cheat then and any one on hear will say the same if it aint seen it aint done in saying that under stairs arent seen much I trowel them but if i am doing example a ceiling with bulk heads around it i wont trowel my ceiling then do my dropped bulkheads....or if im dropping a ceiling a metre lower then the wall height if there is a join above ceiling height i not doing it sorry


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

embella plaster said:


> Well im a dirty cheat then and any one on hear will say the same if it aint seen it aint done in saying that under stairs arent seen much I trowel them but if i am doing example a ceiling with bulk heads around it i wont trowel my ceiling then do my dropped bulkheads....or if im dropping a ceiling a metre lower then the wall height if there is a join above ceiling height i not doing it sorry


I'm with u,
I aint taping nothing that I don't have to!:thumbsup:
Maybe he's health & safety!!!!!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> I'm with u,
> I aint taping nothing that I don't have to!:thumbsup:
> Maybe he's health & safety!!!!!


Hey!! If they tell me to tape it . I'll tape it!
If they tell not to worry about it . I don't worry about it. 

:thumbup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

SLP said:


> US Gypsum states that "all" joints are to be taped and mudded-I've never seen exclusions listed when you don't have to finish joints. Has anybody?
> 
> US gypsum states a'lot of chit we should do..but given timelines and $ That chit don't always happen.
> 
> ...


 .....


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

if you know for sher the builder putting in a grid **** it jest a fire taper.

if not one cout sand it out.


----------



## drywaller finisher (Mar 6, 2015)

Butt when in doubt , bust it out (Butt joints and headers
.


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

We tape them its the same as joints behind a kitchen do you at least tape them guys?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

I tape them i just found what that slp guy said patronizing...i so i was stirring pot he is like you get paid to do it so you should maybe he doesnt understand drywall our rates are so tight of once in a while we get thrown a bone where there is a join we dont finish properly and get paid to.....well hey im going to take that bone


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Sweendog87 said:


> We tape them its the same as joints behind a kitchen do you at least tape them guys?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes . And the kitchen gets finished out just like the rest of the house.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ClFbJeMRGes


----------



## aaron (Jun 19, 2013)

I've found that usually the spot that I say or am told that I don't have to finish perfectly ends up showing after plans change after things are done and I have to fix it afterwards, so I just do it all now. Life's lessons.....


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

aaron said:


> I've found that usually the spot that I say or am told that I don't have to finish perfectly ends up showing after plans change after things are done and I have to fix it afterwards, so I just do it all now. Life's lessons.....


I agree but when i do shop fitouts sometimes the dropped ceiling goes 1.5 metres below concrete slab for services and we run a wall sheet all way to the top there is sometimes a join above that height only the rats will ever know


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Exactly plans change a lot plus if they want to extend later on and change the layout of kitchen there gonna want u to come back and set it then unless it's a one bedroom small apartment that can't be changed cause of size we always do it it's only usually 2 or 3 joints and and exy so what's 15 mins to slap an extra cost or 2 to be safe my boss always says home owners know what they want not what's right 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

SLP said:


> <P><P>&lt;P&gt;Does anybody ever skip taping&amp;nbsp;&amp;amp; mudding unexposed drywall joints to save time and money? Say above a drop ceiling or in a utility room?&lt;/P&gt;</P></P>
> <P><P>&lt;P&gt;&lt;IMG class=inlineimg border=0 alt=0 src="http://www.drywalltalk.com/images/forums/smilies/jester.gif" smilieid="70"&gt;&lt;/P&gt;</P></P>


Whoa !


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

moore said:


> Hey!! If they tell me to tape it . I'll tape it!
> If they tell not to worry about it . I don't worry about it.
> 
> :thumbup:


no and no. I've done that in the passed and most times get lucket the end.
use commonsense.


----------

